# Boiling T-Jet Chassis



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone have any instructions on boiling them and getting it right?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Scroll down to the 8th tool...

http://rt-ho.com/tools.html


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes I have one, but I was wondering if anyone had any instructions on how to boil the chassis. How long, etc.?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is the latest thread I could find searching _Slot Cars_:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296990&highlight=Chassis+Boiling

Went back a few pages and didn't find anything further.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for the link.

I will write an article once I start doing some testing of the fixture and post later.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Secure chassis in the jig . I assume you know that you need to have a jig ?

Set in a pan of water and turn between medium and high and bring water to boil gradually . Any shock such as dropping chassis in boiling water all at once will crystalize and create hard spots that can shatter in a de-slot/crash.

Boil for 20 minutes and turn off heat . Let the chassis and jig remain in the water until the water cools completely . This is very important . 

After water cools , check your holes for size . Address any hole issues before re-building chassis .

Hope this helps,
Gonzo


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

I think there is also a tutorial somewhere in the slotmonsters /FRHO site http://www.slotmonsters.com/ . You may need to look around a bit to find it.

Bear :wave:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you both very much!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I also make sure that the chassis never touches the bottom of the boiling pot/pan.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys,
I purchased the rt-ho gear expantion tool . My bad thought it was for all Gears, to tighten when you change arm or pinion. What do you use to tighten rest gears when reinstalling ?
Thanks John F


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
An old machinist trick to get parts through inspection is use a ball bearing and place it in the hole and smack it " gentlY" with a hammer. Make sure you have the gear lying flat on a hard surface like a vise or anvil you can do both sides this usually tightens up the hole to allow a press fit.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

If you have the RT-HO gear press just put the gear in the arbor and use 3/16" or 1/4" ball bearing to pien the hole. The screw press lets you adjust the amount of pressure on the gear so you don't apply to much pressure and distort the gear


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Brixmix - can you post a picture of this?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks,
Will try both . I read a while ago some were to sqeeze shaft with pilers with teeth, like rear axle has ribs to keep gear on.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> An old machinist trick to get parts through inspection is use a ball bearing and place it in the hole and smack it " gentlY" with a hammer. Make sure you have the gear lying flat on a hard surface like a vise or anvil you can do both sides this usually tightens up the hole to allow a press fit.
> Clyde-0-Mite


 
A steel BB works well for tightening (brass) gears this way :thumbsup:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is a pic of what I use to close the hole in the gear


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you very much Brixmix. 

Hey I notice your location is IL. Where at?


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I live close to Champaign


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

And I live close to Peoria.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you guys race HO, 1/24th, 1/32nd?

You know there are a lot of HO & 1/24th tracks around here again and more springing up each month.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I race HO


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you run with any of the groups/series over there?


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I race with Citro some Nart/Nitro some and ISRA in Indy a little. I race all over.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

What groups in Iowa do you run with Glueside?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

USSCA & MHRA

Ran back in the 90s and early 2000 with Midwest USRA. Box Stock champion one year. Got out for 5 years and am now starting to get back into it.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Well good luck in your HO endeavor:thumbsup:. Hope you stay with it we need to keep the hobby alive. Seems the big cars draw a much bigger crowd


----------

